# Packages (easy usually) if one usually BUILDS ports instead and one fails



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 15, 2009)

Upgrading a port and it won't build ??
for example previous v 1.0 installed, we want 2.0
.........
before the procedure below, write down the new and old
version numbers probably.
This guide assumes /yell/ and /ncftp/ intalled
.........

```
#somewhere# cd /usr/ports/_CATEGORY_/_PORT_/
#port# pkg_create -b /var/db/pkg/_PORT_-1.0 && yell
#port# pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/_PORT_-1.0 && yell
#port# ncftp ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/_i386_ (CHANGE THAT TO YOUR ARCHITECTURE )/packages-7-stable (CHANGE THAT TO YOUR VERSION (RELEASE? clueless here)/ 
#ncftp# ls
#ncftp# cd _CATEGORY_
#ncftp# ls
#ncftp# get _PORT_-2.0.tbz (tbz probably )
#ncftp# bye
#port# pkg_add _PORT_-2.0.tbz
```
then to test the result (as below);
.........
if the pkg_add fails (could not find [some port] )

```
#port# pkg_add -f _PORT_-2.0.tbz && yell
#port# ldd `which _PORT_BINARY_ ` (usually from "grep bin pkg-plist")
```
then one can test the result, maybe reinstall the previous version
if necc. 
..........
pardon any typos.  First draft...
..........
I've put labels adjacent to the monitor detailing this procedure because I
would forget it after about a week of not needing it.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2009)

I usually try to fix the build error.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 15, 2009)

I, too, however, for instance, /bash/ would not build for
many weeks, with a 
rl_username_completion_function (iirc), 
a certain game with a Console::Console (iirc) error, again
for many weeks,
(the third case, where a build would take, say, 5 hours and it
is convenient just to have it done to shorten the list
of ports that are found to be out-of-date. )
No time to investigate more than 10 minutes or so for each
build failure.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2009)

I've never had any serious errors building things. Usually a quick search shows the error and most of the time it's fixed pretty quickly in the ports tree.


----------



## vivek (Jun 16, 2009)

Almost all my problems were addressed by reading /usr/ports/UPDATING file.


----------

